# 1DX lock up?



## Shawn L (Aug 4, 2012)

I think I already know the answer to this, but I wanted to see if anyone else has had their 1DX lock up. I was in the middle of shooting a hula festival and the shutter just went dead. The red "writing" light was on, so I waited about 10 secs, and it never went off. (I wasn't shooting continuously, and I have a Lexar 1000x card, which has *always* kept up.) None of the other buttons on the camera did anything and the LCD on the back was blank.

Eventually, I turned the camera off and back on. Things seemed fine (no images lost on the card, for instance).

Anyhow, I suspect the camera might have a defect and I should return it. 

Thoughts?

Shawn L.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 4, 2012)

I'd suspect the memory card. The card determines where to write the files in order to level use. If it tries to write to a bad spot, the camera will hang. Then, repowering the camera will restart the process until the card once again points to the bad memory cells.
Its easy to check, in windows, put the card in the reader and do a checkdisk with scan unused sectors enabled. Every sector will be checked and bad ones will be identified. Then, a low level format will mark them as bad. 
If the cards check good, then, at least the most likely cause is eliminated.
A format in the camera will not fix a bad card, it requires a low level format or erase of the card where every memory sector is tested.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you, Mt. Spokane. I'll give that a try 

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 4, 2012)

Ran chkdsk /R /F from command prompt, and it found no errors. I also ran "error checking" (right click on drive, properties, tools, "error checking"). It, too, found no issues.

Hmm...

Shawn L.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 5, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Ran chkdsk /R /F from command prompt, and it found no errors. I also ran "error checking" (right click on drive, properties, tools, "error checking"). It, too, found no issues.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Shawn L.



Some guys on another forum had problems with a circuit board in a particular batch of 1DX's and actually had to send it back to Canon to have the board replaced. This likely isn't it, but I'm just sharing this so that you are on the lookout in case it happens again, with other cards. Don't be afraid to send it in. Canon will not charge you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 5, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Ran chkdsk /R /F from command prompt, and it found no errors. I also ran "error checking" (right click on drive, properties, tools, "error checking"). It, too, found no issues.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Shawn L.


At least you eliminated a possible error. Now decide if you need to have it fixed, or return it and hope the replacement isn't also bad.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> At least you eliminated a possible error. Now decide if you need to have it fixed, or return it and hope the replacement isn't also bad.



Exactly :/

I've shot a couple of thousand photos with this combo without any issues. This was, however, the most photos I have shot at one time (around 700 in about 15 minutes). I wonder how many others have pushed this combination (1DX with 32 GB 1000x Lexar). All of the other times I've used them together, it has been at a much slower pace.

I just tested, filling the camera's buffer, and things behaved as they have in the past with the 1D MIV (pictures could be taken as the buffer emptied)...

So, one time glitch, or something that might be tricky to reproduce...

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 5, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> Some guys on another forum had problems with a circuit board in a particular batch of 1DX's and actually had to send it back to Canon to have the board replaced. This likely isn't it, but I'm just sharing this so that you are on the lookout in case it happens again, with other cards. Don't be afraid to send it in. Canon will not charge you.



My only fear is getting one with something else wrong. Barring this incident, I love this camera...

Shawn L.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

I had the same issue today. I used to have Error 80 but that has somehow gone away and now I have this going on. The red light was on for almost the entire shoot, I'm using Sandisk 64gb and 32gb Extreme Pro cards. The camera "froze up" on me and wouldn't respond to anything so I had to take out the battery briefly to get it going again. I must have a bad board.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 5, 2012)

Mark, I am both relieved and sad that someone else has the same issue. FWIW, I sent an email to Canon support this morning about the issue:

*Problem Description:*
Camera locked up on me (completely unresponsive, no error code, shutter "clicked" as it happened), and I'm not sure how to proceed. I was shooting a hula show, had taken about 700 photos in a 10 to 15 minute window, when the shutter "clicked" and the camera stopped working. The red "writing" light was on, though I'm sure the buffer wasn't full as I was shooting in short bursts (maximum rate was set to 6 frames a second) and *not* holding the shutter release down. Also, when the camera is buffering, it's still responsive (menus work, etc). In this case, it was completely locked and unresponsive. I waited for 10 seconds for the writing light to go away. But it didn't. I then turned the unit off and on. Everything seemed to work, and none of the images were missing or corrupt. I've since run chkdsk on the memory card (Lexar 32 GB 1000X), and there were no issues found. I'm writing to you because I'm not sure how to proceed. I'm not sure if this is some incompatibility between the camera and the card, or an indication of something wrong with the camera given how it just cut out and became unresponsive.

*Additional Information:*
The memory card is a Lexar 32 GB 1000x (I only use one card in the camera, this one, in slot 1). It's worked flawlessly for me in the past (I've taken a couple thousand photos with it). I've since run chkdsk on it to see if it had any bad "sectors," it did not. Since the incident, I've tested filling up the camera's buffer (using the same card both empty and with the photos from the hula shoot), and it worked as expected: new photos were still taken, but at a reduced rate as images were cleared from the buffer.

*Has anything changed:*
No. I had successfully used this combination in the past, having taken around 2,000 photos without issue. This was, however, the first time the camera had been on and in use for more then fifteen minutes straight. Not necessarily taking photos the whole time, but never off.

*Error code:*
No error code. Just completely locked up with the red "writing" light on. None of the buttons did anything, and I couldn't get the menu to come up on the back of the unit. I waited for 10 secs or so for the red light to go away (again, I'm nearly 100% the buffer wasn't full), and it never did. I finally turned the camera off and back on. It came up without issue and worked fine. It's the lack of error code coupled with the "click" the shutter made as it just cut off, becoming completely unresponsive, that has me worried there might be something wrong with the camera.


I'll post here what I hear back.

Shawn L.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 5, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Mark, I am both relieved and sad that someone else has the same issue. FWIW, I sent an email to Canon support this morning about the issue:
> 
> *Problem Description:*
> Camera locked up on me (completely unresponsive, no error code, shutter "clicked" as it happened), and I'm not sure how to proceed. I was shooting a hula show, had taken about 700 photos in a 10 to 15 minute window, when the shutter "clicked" and the camera stopped working. The red "writing" light was on, though I'm sure the buffer wasn't full as I was shooting in short bursts (maximum rate was set to 6 frames a second) and *not* holding the shutter release down. Also, when the camera is buffering, it's still responsive (menus work, etc). In this case, it was completely locked and unresponsive. I waited for 10 seconds for the writing light to go away. But it didn't. I then turned the unit off and on. Everything seemed to work, and none of the images were missing or corrupt. I've since run chkdsk on the memory card (Lexar 32 GB 1000X), and there were no issues found. I'm writing to you because I'm not sure how to proceed. I'm not sure if this is some incompatibility between the camera and the card, or an indication of something wrong with the camera given how it just cut out and became unresponsive.
> ...



Sounds good, I'll send a message over to my CPS rep as well to see what she says. She's aware I have one of the more problematic cameras so it may be time to send for repairs.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool. I'd be interested to hear what you find out.

Lots of luck 

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 6, 2012)

Okay, so not too surprisingly I got a fairly standard reply from Canon. My issue is that I've only seen the problem once, so I'm not sure how to reproduce it (for instance, I've had the camera for three weeks and this is the first time this has occurred). With that, it's hard to tell if any of the following have fixed the issue. I'm still within my first 30 days, so maybe it's time to just return it 


Lets try resetting your camera using the following steps to try and resolve this issue.

1. Turn the camera OFF and remove the memory card and battery first. Then detach the lens and place it out of the way. Use the camera body cap to prevent dust from getting inside and let the camera sit for 20 minutes.

2. In the interim please clean the lens contacts with a soft, lint free cloth. Use this to gently wipe the lens contacts. Sometimes the lens can lose contact with the camera if the contacts are dirty, so we want to be sure these are free from anything that could possible cause disruption.

3. Put these items back in the camera and turn the power switch to <OFF> and <ON> again.

4. Using the Mode Dial, change from Auto to Creative Zone modes and back testing each, to shoot and note if the issue persists. 

5. Try a different Canon EF Series lens on the camera of any focal length. Also try another memory card in the camera.

- Are you in an area that has high humidly or cold temperatures? If so, move to a more suitable location. 

If completing the above steps fail to resolve the issue then we recommend sending the camera into the Factory so we may examine your equipment and pinpoint the underlying cause of this issue. We very much apologize for any inconvenience this causes you at this time.

Shawn L.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 6, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> 4. Using the Mode Dial, change from Auto to Creative Zone modes and back testing each, to shoot and note if the issue persists.



Good luck with that one on a 1-series body...


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Good luck with that one on a 1-series body...



Exactly.

I also liked the "if it has been less than one year since the camera was purchased" bit. I realize they're just cutting and pasting, but I guess part of me (foolishly?) hoped I'd get a chance to hear from someone who actually knew about the 1DX.

Shawn L.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Shawn L said:
> 
> 
> > 4. Using the Mode Dial, change from Auto to Creative Zone modes and back testing each, to shoot and note if the issue persists.
> ...



LOL!!

Ohh... that must be the problem, your mode dial fell off! 

I'm surprised they also didn't say, don't use an eraser on the lens contacts!

Good Luck with your issue!


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 6, 2012)

I tested a few CF cards yesterday, all Sandisk.

Testing was performed by turning the camera on after installing a single CF card in slot 1. All cards had photos on them. The camera was used all day yesterday.

Extreme Pro 64gb (90Mb/s) - Memory light activity light stayed on for prolonged period of time after turning the camera on.
Extreme Pro 32gb (90Mb/s) - No issues, camera performed normal.
Extreme III 32gb (30Mb/s) - Memory light activity light stayed on for prolonged period of time after turning the camera on.
Extreme III 16gb (30Mb/s) - No issues, camera performed normal.

I tried to repeat the test again today after waking up, all cards performed normally. Still waiting on the CPS representative to reply.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 7, 2012)

Mark:

Have you been able to reproduce the lock up? I haven't been able to.

Which, of course, means I have no way to test their suggested "fixes" -- not that I have high hopes any of them are actually relevant (though I *am* curious about my missing mode dial ).

Shawn L.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Mark:
> 
> Have you been able to reproduce the lock up? I haven't been able to.
> 
> ...



This is a huge headache for me. I keep my camera on my desk even on my days off and I turn the camera on with different memory card combinations to see if I can reproduce the error but I can't. Perhaps it has something to do with the amount of power left in the battery although I highly doubt that. It is most likely related to a certain level of heat/humidity. If we are having this much trouble then I assume Canon's tech support is as well. 

My CPS rep got back with me and she said she spent quite a long time chatting with their tech department but at this point they are assuming it is memory card related (plus some certain setting on the camera I assume). 

Chatting with a rep rather than calling tech support directly seems to get a less "standard" answer as she knows the right people to chat with to get info but they are all still a bit clueless at this time.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 7, 2012)

That's what I was afraid would happen. While it's possible it's the cards, you and I use different brands and different speeds. Moreover, between us we cover the two major brands I suspect others are using (SanDisk and Lexar).

I've been toying with returning my camera, but while I suspect we're the first to see/report this issue, it's possible that we won't be the last.

It could be a mismatch somewhere between camera settings (ala the "orientation specific AF" and AFMA issue reported earlier). I'm wondering if we have any "unique" settings in common:

* Before I started my shoot, I changed C.Fn3 so that "Low Speed" was 6 shots/sec. I then shot at that speed. After the lock-up, this value was reset to 3, but other values I had set at the same time retained their new values (e.g., changes to the custom menu).

* I had "orientation linked AF points" set -- I always have this set as the only lens I've used with the 1DX (a 70-200 L IS II) doesn't need AFMA

* I was constantly switching back and forth between portrait and layout shots

* I was also switching between "spot" metering (which I have linked to AF) and "evaluative"

* the camera had been on for longer than ever before (probably about 15 minutes or so)

Other than those, I didn't do anything different than normal. As for humidity/heat, I'm in the SF bay area, the day was dry and cool(ish).

Shawn L.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> That's what I was afraid would happen. While it's possible it's the cards, you and I use different brands and different speeds. Moreover, between us we cover the two major brands I suspect others are using (SanDisk and Lexar).
> 
> I've been toying with returning my camera, but while I suspect we're the first to see/report this issue, it's possible that we won't be the last.
> 
> ...



I keep my low speed set to 6 as well, however, I don't think I have seen any difference with the camera set to low or high. I'll try it out though. 

I also use orientation linked AF points, none of my lenses need AFMA so I keep this turned off.

I also only use spot meter and the evaluative metering when I shoot in AV. Most of the time I use manual exposure.

I had been using my camera for about 3-4 hours before it locked up (671 photos before lock up). I was inside an air conditioned venue. Actually the only time I see issues with my camera seem to be when I'm in an air conditioned room. It always seems to perform flawlessly when shooting out under the sun.

I have changed just about every custom setting on this camera so it would be hard to pinpoint anything.
I doubt custom settings have much to do with it except the AFMA bug might possibly be related but here's some of the major changes I have made: Multi function lock, Custom Controls, Lock/record, shutter release time lag, spot meter linked to Af point, restrict shooting mode and drive modes, Record photos to separate cards, selectable AF points (eliminated non-cross type), orientation linked AF point (separate), optimizer off, long exp noise reduction off, high iso NR off, highlight tone priority off.....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 7, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> ... here's some of the major changes I have made: Multi function lock, Custom Controls, Lock/record, shutter release time lag, spot meter linked to Af point, restrict shooting mode and drive modes, Record photos to separate cards, selectable AF points (eliminated non-cross type), orientation linked AF point (separate), optimizer off, long exp noise reduction off, high iso NR off, highlight tone priority off.....



Sounds almost exactly like what I've changed, except the orientation-linked AF, since I have AFMA applied (generally 4 units or less, so perhaps not really 'required'). I've used only SanDisk Extreme Pro 16 GB 60 Mb/s and 32 GB 90 Mb/s cards. No lockup, I've shot >5000 frames.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 7, 2012)

Next time it locks up, can you take off the lens with camera still on to see if the mirror or shutter is locked in the up position?

Rich


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 7, 2012)

Richard:

Are you suspecting something or just curious?

Shawn L.


----------



## Virgil Quick (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks to all of you who are trying to isolate this problem. Your efforts will certainly help all of us 1D X owners.

Just wondering if there is something going on between the mode dial and the pop-up flash unit?


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 7, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Richard:
> 
> Are you suspecting something or just curious?
> 
> Shawn L.



I'm just to trying to help separate a Mechanical Lock-up from an electrical or firmware "freeze-up." For example Error 20 is sometimes a Mirror Assembly or Shutter Lock-up and if the camera didn't report the error properly, then I think it should be checked for to help rule it out.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 7, 2012)

Ah.

I will say that when mine occurred, I felt it in the camera body. The shutter was humming along nicely, then "click" and everything was dead.

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 7, 2012)

I was wondering if this could be a more extreme case of the err80 issue previously mentioned. That one (and the AFMA bug) were both linked to the AF linked to orientation setting.

Mark and I both have that set.

I could unset that, but since I have no way of reproducing the error, I'd really never know if this worked or not...

Shawn L.


----------



## Richard Lane (Aug 8, 2012)

Shawn,

If it helps you at all. I have the AF point linked to orientation set on my 1DX, and luckily I haven't had any problems so far. However, I may have to do an AFMA on one of my lenses, so I will probably have to turn that function off.

Rich


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks, Rich.

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 13, 2012)

Mark:

Do you have any update on your end? Any luck with Canon?

Just curious.

Thanks.

Shawn L.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 14, 2012)

For those who might be interested, I decided to exchange my camera for another. While it's possible I just tickled it in a way others had not (I think that's unlikely as I've only taken 2,600 photos over 6 time separate sessions), it's also possible that the issue was something like a cracked board or another similarly hard to reproduce and/or track down error.

So, for my own peace of mind, I decided to try my hand with another one.

Shawn L.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Aug 14, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Mark:
> 
> Do you have any update on your end? Any luck with Canon?
> 
> ...



I shot several thousand photos over the week with a Lexar 128gb 1000x UDMA 7 card in slot one and moved my Sandisk 64GB extreme pro UDMA 6 card over to slot two while keeping all the settings the same and the camera performed well. No hiccups this week but I still see the flashing memory card light from time to time. 

How's the new camera? Any different? I'm up to about 25,000 photos already and the issues haven't been serious enough to exchange it.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 14, 2012)

Haven't yet gotten the new one, the old one is just on the way out the door. I'll let you know.

Cheers.

Shawn L.


----------



## donkom (Aug 15, 2012)

I've been having this lock-up issue too - it has happened on two separate occasions.

Both times it occurred was on the 2nd or 3rd photograph in a bracketed set of 7. Turning the camera off and back on resolves the problem and I can shoot the bracketed set again without troubles.

I'm using Sandisk Extreme Pro 64GB and 32GB cards. I've yet to contact Canon about the issue, though I am thinking it might be worth the call instead of waiting to see what a firmware fix may offer.


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 15, 2012)

Given that mine occurred during an extended set of quickly taken photos, I wonder if maybe the card and the camera somehow lose sync with one another, leaving the camera waiting for a reply that never happens.

I've tested my card pretty thoroughly: ran chkdsk on it several times and then wrote a small Perl program that copies large volumes of data to it quickly to stress it. The card (which was being handled through a usb reader) didn't have any issues.

If it is failing due to a missed handshake, it could be a simple matter of changing the firmware to more gracefully handle this case.

Or maybe it's not this at all. Given the relative low frequency with which it's occurring (you'd think a systemic issue of poorly handling a protocol exchange would be more pervasive), maybe some units have a manufacturing defect -- this is my worst fear and the one I used to justify exchanging the camera.

I'd love to hear what you find out, though.

Shawn L.


----------



## Wilmark (Aug 15, 2012)

The only review on Amazon for the 1Dx has a similar incident, and canon changed the camera. He describes shutter lock up after trying to full up the buffer. Unless this is a post from one of you guys

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-1D-18-1MP-Digital-Camera/product-reviews/B005Y3T1AI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Shawn L (Aug 15, 2012)

Wilmark said:


> The only review on Amazon for the 1Dx has a similar incident, and canon changed the camera. He describes shutter lock up after trying to full up the buffer. Unless this is a post from one of you guys
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-1D-18-1MP-Digital-Camera/product-reviews/B005Y3T1AI/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1



Interesting. That issue sounds nearly identical, though I didn't actually get an error code at all. Mine just completely locked up. And when I checked the error log on the camera, it was empty.

Thanks for posting this, Wilmark.

Shawn L.


----------



## John (Oct 4, 2012)

i have been using the 1dx for about 2 months. i have had it lock up several times. i'm not able to duplicate the lock up because i don't remember the exact sequence of events that causes it to happen, but i know that the sequence has probably been somewhat different each time it occurred. it seems to happen when i am firing off a sequence of shots while shooting sports. i often review at least some of the photos that i have taken. all of this would result in a lot of processing by the camera and read/write to the memory card (lexar 32gb pro 600x).

none of the buttons work when the camera locks up. i can't display images to look at and i can't display the menus either. i can't take shots. i turn the camera off, then turn it back on and everything works just fine. it feels like i am "rebooting" my system after some sort of "software" failure. i got an ERR 80 code once, but only once. the locks ups have only occurred several times in the past couple of months and i shoot a lot each week.

i've never experienced a lock up while doing portrait work. 

all of my images seem to look just fine when i view them after the lock up and i've never noticed any effect on the camera at all. once i reboot after the lock up everything works as expected. 

i absolutely love the 1dx and the pictures that it takes, but the several lock ups that i have experienced bother me. i'm not sure what to do about it. i am wondering if a firmware upgrade by canon will resolve the problem since it seems more like a software glitch to me then anything having to do with the hardware.

i would love to hear from folks experiencing similar lock ups. it appears as though the problem occurs with others which again suggests that it might be a software problem since folks agree that the camera seems to be taking great pictures and it is possible to "reboot" and start shooting again. i know this sounds weird but i was actually relieved to find that others had this issue since it meant that i wasn't the only one and this will likely get the attention of canon that it is being discussed on this forum.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 5, 2012)

The pro shop that I buy all of my gear from doesn't sell Lexar Cards and has warned me against buying them for Canon cameras suggesting that Canon and Lexar have had issues in the past and that Canon doesn't officially support them. I have no idea what any of that means but I just buy SanDisk Extreme cards to be safe. I would love to hear if your problems stemmed from the cards as I'm extremely interested in the new Lexar 1000x cards. They seem like a better fit for the fast frame rates of my 1DX, but at ¥70,000 a pop in Japan, that's a huge investment to be wrong about.


----------



## Studio1930 (Oct 5, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> The pro shop that I buy all of my gear from doesn't sell Lexar Cards and has warned me against buying them for Canon cameras suggesting that Canon and Lexar have had issues in the past and that Canon doesn't officially support them. I have no idea what any of that means but I just buy SanDisk Extreme cards to be safe. I would love to hear if your problems stemmed from the cards as I'm extremely interested in the new Lexar 1000x cards. They seem like a better fit for the fast frame rates of my 1DX, but at ¥70,000 a pop in Japan, that's a huge investment to be wrong about.



I had Sandisk cards die on me in my 1 series cameras so I switched to Lexar 1000x 16 GB cards and have had no issues after 50K or so shots on a 1DX.


----------



## hammy (Oct 5, 2012)

my 1Dx locked up as well when i started taking a few photo. i used the lexar 32 g 1000x. The LCD screen went black. all the buttons won't work. had to take out the battery and plug it back in and the camera was back to normal.


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Oct 5, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> DarkKnightNine said:
> 
> 
> > The pro shop that I buy all of my gear from doesn't sell Lexar Cards and has warned me against buying them for Canon cameras suggesting that Canon and Lexar have had issues in the past and that Canon doesn't officially support them. I have no idea what any of that means but I just buy SanDisk Extreme cards to be safe. I would love to hear if your problems stemmed from the cards as I'm extremely interested in the new Lexar 1000x cards. They seem like a better fit for the fast frame rates of my 1DX, but at ¥70,000 a pop in Japan, that's a huge investment to be wrong about.
> ...




Thanks for the input Studio 1930. I'm definitely considering the switch to the faster Lexar cards.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 5, 2012)

As a note, the lock-up seen here has happened with both Lexar cards (me, 1000X cards) and SanDisk (Mark). Here's his post:

The red light was on for almost the entire shoot, I'm using Sandisk 64gb and 32gb Extreme Pro cards. 

Shawn L.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 5, 2012)

Seems the 32 GB LEXAR 1000x is at least a small factor in the lockups! maybe that's why they are ON sale at BH.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 6, 2012)

Chris_prophotographic said:


> Seems the 32 GB LEXAR 1000x is at least a small factor in the lockups! maybe that's why they are ON sale at BH.



Maybe. Card I/O is asynchronous, I wouldn't expect it to lock up the camera. When I saw the issue, the shutter got stuck open. Thus, I wonder if perhaps the new shutter mechanism might have some quirks that haven't been fully worked out, or if maybe some of them have manufacture defects.

Shawn L.


----------



## Chris_prophotographic (Oct 6, 2012)

Just acquired my 1DX and it had a BAD charger first second right out of the box. Pain full 2 batteries and no juice had to wait a few days to get the Camera store to help me. So yeah i can see them shipping a bum camera shameful 7000$ and quirks, but its the market we live in.


----------



## exphose (Oct 18, 2012)

Shawn L said:


> Ran chkdsk /R /F from command prompt, and it found no errors. I also ran "error checking" (right click on drive, properties, tools, "error checking"). It, too, found no issues.
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> Shawn L.



FYI flash is not like a hard drive and bad flash sectors are usually automatically remapped in the cf card's firmware so unless it's totally screwed a chkdsk /f /r /x won't help or let you know there's a problem. It's technically possible that it's still the card but i'd still suspect some camera bugs.


----------



## Shawn L (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, exphose. I had also written a Perl script that copied large files to the card until it was filled. Didn't run into any issues with the card. That, of course, doesn't rule out weird interactions between the card and camera.

But I'll note that I've not seen the issue with the replacement 1DX I have (knock on wood) using the same cards I had before -- I've even filled them up during a shoot.

Shawn L.


----------

